# Terri is the goddess of all things terrilike



## manda (Mar 18, 2004)

her fiestyness makes my heart sing


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

ill second that!!


md


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2004)

:goodvibe:


----------



## urameatball (Mar 18, 2004)

huh??? :?


----------



## oriecat (Mar 18, 2004)

I definitely third this.  Terri is fab.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 18, 2004)

go terri, go terri, it's your day, get your groove on


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

> her fiestyness makes my heart sing



ya.....


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

lucky me, i just found where i downloaded your nude pics from a while back,  ms. terri  :twisted: will have to repost them here soon! or perhaps a little blackmail.. hrrrm.. the possibilities!!!

seriously- you go terri!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

pssssstttt..... mark..... yo dude......

listen, how much is a  jpeg worth to ya? :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> pssssstttt..... mark..... yo dude......
> 
> listen, how much is a  jpeg worth to ya? :twisted:





LOL!!    


md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

ldman:  &lt;- i shall dub this the 'toby emoticon' hehehehe 


actually that was just a front, i have several shots of other photoforum girls too. i am sure we can strike a deal...


----------



## Harpper (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, terri is great! Let's throw a party for her. One of the things I learned in college is that any excuse to throw a party is a good one...  



			
				vonnagy said:
			
		

> actually that was just a front, i have several shots of other photoforum girls too. i am sure we can strike a deal...


Lol. I see vonnagy is starting a business on the side...What'cha got there?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 18, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> lucky me, i just found where i downloaded your nude pics from a while back,  ms. terri  :twisted: will have to repost them here soon! or perhaps a little blackmail.. hrrrm.. the possibilities!!!
> 
> seriously- you go terri!



 :shock: nude pics! :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES!!

md


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 18, 2004)

:shock: of her? :shock: 

I couldn't be that brave! Snaps to her for being gutsy!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :shock: of her? :shock:
> 
> I couldn't be that brave! Snaps to her for being gutsy!



im not sure its true...however i am keeping an eye out...

md


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 18, 2004)

I couldn't find the pic    I wanted to see just HOW brave she was.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

> actually that was just a front, i have several shots of other photoforum girls too. i am sure we can strike a deal...



ok man, sounds good to me.  hey, why don't us guys start a kind of card collection?  we can collect & swap Girls of TPF baseball cards, ya know, with the good shots of them, the ones they forgot they posted...

yo, MD, i got a "manda" here, rookie season, mint condition, and DAYUMM does she look good.....  
whatya give me for it?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

my left leg.


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

> my left leg.


ahahahaha :lmao: :lmao: 
i want everyone here on this forum to know that he responded within, literally, 30 seconds from the time i hit enter after completing my last post.  his response was up before i could click back in to see if my post had posted properly!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > my left leg.
> 
> 
> ahahahaha :lmao: :lmao:
> i want everyone here on this forum to know that he responded within, literally, 30 seconds from the time i hit enter after completing my last post.  his response was up before i could click back in to see if my post had posted properly!!!!!!!!



im adament about that deal toby...


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

you got it, my man.  

p.s. you wouldn't happen to have a "terri" to trade it for, would ya?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2004)

oh dear lord...

u boys need to go have a big night out methinks lol


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 18, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oh dear lord...
> 
> u boys need to go have a big night out methinks lol



Do we really want MD and his cohorts out without their leases?  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> you got it, my man.
> 
> p.s. you wouldn't happen to have a "terri" to trade it for, would ya?



i think i could cook something up....


md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

Geeze your girls really think we have nude pics of you?  geeze so gullible. :roll: 


psst guys... for small fee I can give you the password to chases secret nude photoforum girls section.  He's rigged the forum to spy on on the hot girls who signed up. Special offer tonight only!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 19, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> psst guys... for small fee I can give you the password to chases secret nude photoforum girls section.  He's rigged the forum to spy on on the hot girls who signed up. Special offer tonight only!



you know im in!!!   


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> psst guys... for small fee I can give you the password to chases secret nude photoforum girls section. He's rigged the forum to spy on on the hot girls who signed up. Special offer tonight only!



 :twisted: count me in- where do i send my fee?


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddess... you have a good point but... LOOK at them! :roll:   It's getting scary in here....  I'm with Manda on this one....


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

Fear not, ladies.   Although all of the forum boys, from Chase and his mods on down, have pm'd me on numerous occasions, begging me for nude pics, I have repeatedly dashed their hopes.   I should have saved their pleading messages for your entertainment, but I never dreamed they'd be so public about their howling, clawing needs at this late date.   

Suffice it to say, they made for light, but pleasant reading: you could almost hear their trembling voices.... Chase was the most aggressive of them all; he scared me.   :shock:  Vonnagy was perhaps the most creative, although Voo was pretty entertaining.     Truthfully, MattD is the only one I might have made an exception for, since he comes off so sincere in his desperation.    :crazy: 

Collectively, they were all cute, really, in a sad kind of way.   I've tried to be kind, as I know you girls would expect me to be.   

 :bigangel:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

well now i wondered when we would hear from you this morning.  


as for me, i
aint too proud to beg and plead for your (photograph)...
remember that tune? 8) 




> MattD is the only one I might have made an exception for, since he comes off so sincere in his desperation.


ya know, terri, he really is such a good guy.  you can tell he has a good heart, he's humerous, he's kind, he's generous, he's forgiving, he's so deserving of your good graces.  i think you really ought to regale him with your photo- think of all the good you'd be doing for humanity itself!
and you KNOW md would never share it with anyone, right?


----------



## Chase (Mar 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Chase was the most aggressive of them all; he scared me.   :shock:



  :twisted:


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

> and you KNOW md would never share it with anyone, right?



Oh, please.   He's a whore for a dollar, just like all of you are.   :roll:  It wouldn't take much at all for you to get copies, and I would SO regret having to hunt him down and kill him.....   

No, I think we're all better served if you're kept dreamin' and slobberin', just the way we like you!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > and you KNOW md would never share it with anyone, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




like i said, i love her.....i AM a whore for a dollar, but im a caring whore

md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> He's a whore for a dollar, just like all of you are.



c'mon, now, terri. no need to be isulting.  

you know he would _never_ charge a dollar....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

damn he's quick with a post!  he got in before me again!!!

god i hate sloppy seconds....


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

Of course not, my sweet.   "a dollar" is merely a figure of speech, a euphemism for what he'd REALLY hold out for.    :twisted: 

And, did you notice?   He freely admits it, too.   Throughout history, in great literature and poetry, who has resisted "the honest whore with a heart of gold" character?   This trait is why he might win me someday.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

man, MD is the stud to which all us other guys aspire...



> This trait is why he might win me someday



both you _and _manda?  

yo, MD, what kind of cologn you usin? can i borrow some?


----------



## markc (Mar 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> yo, MD, what kind of cologn you usin? can i borrow some?


If it's strong enough to use over the Internet, it probably causes skin, throat, and lung cancer.

That said, I'll take a pint.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Fear not, ladies.   Although all of the forum boys, from Chase and his mods on down, have pm'd me on numerous occasions, begging me for nude pics, I have repeatedly dashed their hopes.   I should have saved their pleading messages for your entertainment, but I never dreamed they'd be so public about their howling, clawing needs at this late date.
> 
> Suffice it to say, they made for light, but pleasant reading: you could almost hear their trembling voices.... Chase was the most aggressive of them all; he scared me.   :shock:  Vonnagy was perhaps the most creative, although Voo was pretty entertaining.     Truthfully, MattD is the only one I might have made an exception for, since he comes off so sincere in his desperation.    :crazy:
> 
> ...



:queen:  Terri - you are the queen!  :queen: 

They are a pathetic bunch - aren't they!   
Chase agressive?  :shock: 
Voo seems to be kind of a sleeper - I'd watch out for him.  :badangel:  MD is at least honest about his desperation.   

Wwwwaaaaaaaa! No one PM'd me for nudes.... I feel so left out.  :cry:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 19, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Wwwwaaaaaaaa! No one PM'd me for nudes.... I feel so left out.  :cry:



Nobody PMed me either.


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Truthfully, MattD is the only one I might have made an exception for, since he comes off so sincere in his desperation.    :crazy:



He does doesn't he? Awwww....


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 19, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can fix that... Can't we - girls?


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> We can fix that... Can't we - girls?



::: As shark's PM box becomes full...:::


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL


 :blulsh2:  :blulsh2: 



Haven't gotten any yet though!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> They are a pathetic bunch - aren't they!





jeez. show 'em a little bit of attention, and suddenly we're _pathetic_?!

:::shakes head sadly:::


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

> Haven't gotten any yet though!



Ladies: he just pm'd ME again begging me to pm HIM!     

I'm sorry, Shark honey, this was only a test..... and you failed.    

We were just curious.


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

> jeez. show 'em a little bit of attention, and suddenly we're pathetic?!



I would never call anyone pathetic who has shown such exquisite taste...    How silly would that be???


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> I would never call anyone pathetic who has shown such exquisite taste...  How silly would that be???



ah hahah!  and you, my dear, are most _definitely_ my taste.  

:::bites tongue again, drawing fresh blood from yesterday's injuries:::


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Fear not, ladies.   Although all of the forum boys, from Chase and his mods on down, have pm'd me on numerous occasions, begging me for nude pics, I have repeatedly dashed their hopes.   I should have saved their pleading messages for your entertainment, but I never dreamed they'd be so public about their howling, clawing needs at this late date.
> 
> Suffice it to say, they made for light, but pleasant reading: you could almost hear their trembling voices.... Chase was the most aggressive of them all; he scared me.   :shock:  Vonnagy was perhaps the most creative, although Voo was pretty entertaining.     Truthfully, MattD is the only one I might have made an exception for, since he comes off so sincere in his desperation.    :crazy:
> 
> ...



Yes, Terri I really don't have pics of you.. this was all really for laughs.  You girls are such good sports, thats why we love you :love:


psst guys, don't believe that malarky. As usual, way have led the girls to believe that we are just harmless bunch of horny guys. They know nothing about what really goes on behind the scenes here. Chase is in on it along with others I can't mention here. As you can see, we have been quite successful as we have given the TPF ladies the illusion of control. Let me know if you still want to strike up a deal for the terri pics or any other TPF girl.


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

> :::bites tongue again, drawing fresh blood from yesterday's injuries:::



Oh dear!   I mean only to make you feel better; here you go with these self-inflicted injuries I seem to indirectly bring about.   Control yourself, man!


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Haven't gotten any yet though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Where's that little flipping-off smiley guy?!


----------



## Chase (Mar 19, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> psst guys, don't believe that malarky. As usual, way have led the girls to believe that we are just harmless bunch of horny guys. They know nothing about what really goes on behind the scenes here. Chase is in on it along with others I can't mention here. As you can see, we have been quite successful as we have given the TPF ladies the illusion of control. Let me know if you still want to strike up a deal for the terri pics or any other TPF girl.



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only you knew that it was in our over all plan for you guys to think that we think we have control.... :twisted:


----------



## Chase (Mar 19, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

> Where's that little flipping-off smiley guy?!



You don't need him, John, I promise!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

> If only you knew that it was in our over all plan for you guys to think that we think we have control....



Nah its all just fun n games, eh  We just simple blokes looking to shag anything that moves, well mdowdy anyway  


ha see its working! hey guys, we currently having an auction in the Nude TPF girls section. We are offering several quality prints of our spy cam, get in while you can still afford Terri!!!


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

> ha see its working! hey guys, we currently having an auction in the Nude TPF girls section. We are offering several quality prints of our spy cam, get in while you can still afford Terri!!!



And here I thought you found me priceless.....    :!:


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

to subtly quote your caption:

SEX SELLS!!!


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

Touche'!!    :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 19, 2004)

Shark - you had to use THAT photo as your avatar???  :shock: 

Too, too much....


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

I think Shark's avatar is kinda bitchin, myself....   :blulsh2:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 19, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Shark - you had to use THAT photo as your avatar???  :shock:
> 
> Too, too much....



LOL, sorry!!!  :blulsh2:  I didn't mean it in _that_ way at all...I just really like the shot.  It's one of the few photos of me I can stand to look at.  Should I change it?? :blulsh2:


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 19, 2004)

Really.... DO NOT change it! Us girls need some inspiration!


----------



## manda (Mar 19, 2004)

OK Terri and I have been holding out on you.
Im the one that has all her nudey shots.
Im building a website.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> OK Terri and I have been holding out on you.
> Im the one that has all her nudey shots.
> Im building a website.


I'll subscribe


----------



## markc (Mar 19, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> We just simple blokes looking to shag anything that moves, well mdowdy anyway


I can't speak for the other guys here, but I'm not looking to shag MD, moving or no.


----------



## manda (Mar 19, 2004)

bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 19, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, your a liar, id bang me...


md


----------



## markc (Mar 19, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> dude, your a liar, id bang me...


Well, you bang your own drum often enough.


----------



## karissa (Mar 20, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Really.... DO NOT change it! Us girls need some inspiration!



I second this!


----------

